# Now,oats have been found to have glyphosate.(roundup)



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

More wonderful news about carcinogens in our food.grab a few oatmeal cookies and a glass of milk and read on.......:vs_worry:

https://www.thenewstribune.com/latest-news/article216763220.html#storylink=latest_side


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> More wonderful news about carcinogens in our food.grab a few oatmeal cookies and a glass of milk and read on.......:vs_worry:
> 
> https://www.thenewstribune.com/latest-news/article216763220.html#storylink=latest_side


I'm more worried about the Monsanto GE corn products. :vs_worry::sad2::vs_no_no_no:

It's even in "local" sweet corn. Ask your farmer what he uses, or grow your own.

Even scarier is all the stuff made with corn products.

But , Monsanto will tell you a little bit of carcinogen in your food is O.K...............

P.S. Do they have GE oats? maybe the problem starts there


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO:
Less chance I have to worry about weeds sprouting from my... Over my many years, I heard and read about many 
of these doomsday chemicals in our foods. The WHO said "probably"! There is no proof. I've heard all the stories 
about Alar and apples, aluminum pots and pans, flying in aluminum body aircraft, flying in carbon fiber/resin aircraft, 
etc., ad nauseam. So many of these so called chemical crises are driven by someone with an ax to grind, monetary 
ax to grind or a chemical engineer out to make a name for themselves where they feed some poor white rat 2 pounds 
of the chemical per day for 6 years and when the rat dies, they claim it's because of the chemical.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

paraquack said:


> IMHO:
> Less chance I have to worry about weeds sprouting from my... Over my many years, I heard and read about many
> of these doomsday chemicals in our foods. The WHO said "probably"! There is no proof. I've heard all the stories
> about Alar and apples, aluminum pots and pans, flying in aluminum body aircraft, flying in carbon fiber/resin aircraft,
> ...


Don't forget lead paint!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> Don't forget lead paint!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


2,4-T was nice stuff too. Ask the guys who went to Nam.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, I'm Gluten sensitive intolerant what ever you want to call it for the last 3+ years. I got a list of foods
last year and their Glyphosate levels and holy cow a lot of foods I like are high on the list! While I'm grateful
there are GF foods I can eat I'm even further restricted by all this glyphosate crap! It's gettin old and seems like the news
on this is surfacing rapidly! Stay tuned!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Does Hall know? Sorry, can't resist the 80s reference. I wish I had known how bad that shit is 20 years ago. (Not the music, the round-up)


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is this the same stuff from RoundUp? 
WTH does our FDA/USDA do for us?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Is this the same stuff from RoundUp?
> WTH does our FDA/USDA do for us?


Sell us out to the highest bidder... what did you think?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm more worried about the Monsanto GE corn products. :vs_worry::sad2::vs_no_no_no:
> 
> It's even in "local" sweet corn. Ask your farmer what he uses, or grow your own.
> 
> ...


Yup its getting difficult to find non GMO corn. Its also getting difficult to find non GMO corn seed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Sell us out to the highest bidder... what did you think?


All about the money!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yup its getting difficult to find non GMO corn. Its also getting difficult to find non GMO corn seed.


Creeps at Monsanto have even sued farmers that save their own seed from non-GMO plants. That's because the GMO crap pollen can wind drift to an organic farm and they claim their GMO "pollen pollution" is patented.

Farmers should start suing back for this unwanted wind blown GMO crap.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Old news the growers have been using weed killers illegally for decades. They used just before harvest so often that they forgot to not tell anyone . A Kansas kid with a load of wheat waiting to unload at an elevator in Kansas admitted that they sprayed just days before harvest totally unaware that he was admitting to a crime. At the time FDA and Dept of Ag tried to keep contaminated grain off the market . Thus the residue testing being done now. The weed killers should not be sold after 1 Jun until after harvest. Site visits to farm fields should be done . 

Unless you raise your own you cannot avoid it . More troubling is the residue in the ground water.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

We're all being slowly poisoned by the food companies in the name of profit margins.

If the average person looked deep into food production they'd be horrified and then dead in 4 weeks from starvation.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Yup its getting difficult to find non GMO corn. Its also getting difficult to find non GMO corn seed.


You do realize that more chemical is used on non gmo corn than GMO corn? If you want to avoid chemical, then go organic.

Round up, or Glyphosate is no more than a soap cleaner.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

youngridge said:


> You do realize that more chemical is used on non gmo corn than GMO corn? If you want to avoid chemical, then go organic.
> 
> Round up, or Glyphosate is no more than a soap cleaner.


That may be but something and I suspect Glyphosate messed up my small intestine and now I must remain Gluten free and I have
friends at the next bad step, Celiac! This stuff was not around when I was a kid and seems to have exploded last few years!
I just saw where someone won 289M in a lawsuit against Monsanto and I think it is the tip of the chemical Glyphosate iceberg!

It kills weeds and jungle canopy (AO) it's chemical!


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

SDF880 said:


> That may be but something and I suspect Glyphosate messed up my small intestine and now I must remain Gluten free and I have
> friends at the next bad step, Celiac! This stuff was not around when I was a kid and seems to have exploded last few years!
> I just saw where someone won 289M in a lawsuit against Monsanto and I think it is the tip of the chemical Glyphosate iceberg!
> 
> It kills weeds and jungle canopy (AO) it's chemical!


Yea that ruling came from a Commiefornia judge....some real science behind it. If we didn't have GMO crops, there would be a 4x rate of chemicals being applied in almost every GMO crop.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

youngridge said:


> Yea that ruling came from a Commiefornia judge....some real science behind it. If we didn't have GMO crops, there would be a 4x rate of chemicals being applied in almost every GMO crop.


I'm still studying it but somehow I feel too much too fast in the name of profit and our health is in the balance! Something made me sick and a few of my co-workers
so what is one to do? I have gone organic as much as possible! Stay tuned I think a lot more is about to be uncovered!


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

‘Organic’ is the largest labeling scam ever, but I will stay tuned to your journey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just trying to understand what happened to me and to feel better along the way!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Old news the growers have been using weed killers illegally for decades. They used just before harvest so often that they forgot to not tell anyone . A Kansas kid with a load of wheat waiting to unload at an elevator in Kansas admitted that they sprayed just days before harvest totally unaware that he was admitting to a crime. At the time FDA and Dept of Ag tried to keep contaminated grain off the market . Thus the residue testing being done now. The weed killers should not be sold after 1 Jun until after harvest. Site visits to farm fields should be done .
> 
> Unless you raise your own you cannot avoid it . More troubling is the residue in the ground water.


All you need to do is read the book that comes with Round Up and use it on-label. Otherwise we can go back to conventional corn, cultivate about 4 times, hopefully you hill dropped with a check-row planter, and you can get 45-50 bu/ac instead of 220 bu/ac. At 3.40/bu, there is not enough money on the table to do this. There is so much shet out there that will "kill" us it ain't even funny...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

It's the long term global domination plan.
Control all the food, control the world.

which will take over first, food producers or bottled water companies.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

youngridge said:


> You do realize that more chemical is used on non gmo corn than GMO corn? If you want to avoid chemical, then go organic.
> 
> Round up, or Glyphosate is no more than a soap cleaner.


NOT MY non-GMO corn.

WTF you need chemicals to grow corn? Indians did quite well. So do I.

Fuk monsanto!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Putting any kind of chemical on anyones food seems like a bad idea to me.

I also wonder how much of various chemicals, additives, preservatives have added to one or more health issues we are seeing in todays society. Obesity, diabetes, gluten intolerance, ADD, etc. 

I try to use the "If I cannot pronounce it, I do not eat it," methodology. 

And always wash your fruits and veggies before eating.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was stationed at Camp Lejeune 1982, 1983, 1984.... If that has not killed me... the little round up aint crap

https://www.vets.gov/disability-ben.../contaminated-drinking-water-at-camp-lejeune/

I lived in HP51 barracks the worst area with the worst water.. I drank, showered, brushed my teeth with it for almost 3 years...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was stationed at Camp Lejeune 1982, 1983, 1984.... If that has not killed me... the little round up aint crap
> 
> https://www.vets.gov/disability-ben.../contaminated-drinking-water-at-camp-lejeune/
> 
> I lived in HP51 barracks the worst area with the worst water.. I drank, showered, brushed my teeth with it for almost 3 years...


Isnt the VA paying some people for this as it is a service connected issue?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I always took the word "organic" to mean "we don't know how to use chemicals".


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> NOT MY non-GMO corn.
> 
> WTF you need chemicals to grow corn? Indians did quite well. So do I.
> 
> Fuk monsanto!!!!!!!!


WTF you need toilet paper to wipe you a** for? Earlier people managed with out it quite well

Because it is more economical, effective, and yields better results(without the scratchy grass feeling).


----------

